# better of changing and adding



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

my question is i have at the moment i have 2 dali ikon 6v2 fronts dali ikon vokal centre
2 dali zensor 7 as rears
2 dali zensor 1 as additional rears
4 dali c1 atmos modules
i also have the crown 1002 amp as well
sony x800 4k player
blue jeans speaker cables belden 5000ue
4 svs pb13 ultra subs
a playstation 4 pro a sky 4k silver box a virginmedia v6 box a high end pc
a wii u
xbox one x scorpio edition
nvidia shield console
marantz 7011 amp
mini dsp 2x4 to connect all 4 subs to the amp
antimode 8033 to balance the subs out for optimum performance
blue sound node 2 streamer
music fidelity m3i integrated amplifier 
Formuler Z7+ UHD 4K Android 7 Media Streamer IPTV Receiver with WiFi box
emotiva upa-1 monoblocks for the centre and for the rears and extra rears

I bi-amp my main speakers with the MF and the Crown amps, with the MF on the HF and the Crown on the LF where power demands are higher.
Marantz 701 to the integrated amp using the left and right pre-outs from the AVR into the HT bypass / AV input of the integrated amp
connect the analog outputs on the streamer, to an analog input on the integrated amp.
this gives me even better superior sound than the 7011 for streaming music
i have a very large audio cd collection

my main question is if i was to change the crown 1002 amp that i have on the lower frequencies of the 2 main front speakers to a nad 375bee do you think this would increase the performance
or would i be better of changing the 2 intergrated amplifiers i have on the high frequencies and low frequencies to a nad 375bee on the high frequencies and a nad 275bee on the low frequencies

also is there a device i can add to boost the 4 subwoofers performance instead of connecting them to the subwoofer outputs of the marantz 7011 then be able to connect the device to the marantz 7011 thanks>


----------

